# Alton Towers (& not the rides!)



## Lightbuoy (May 16, 2007)

*ALTON TOWERS VISIT -MAY, 2007*

Have been to Alton Towers a fair few times over the years, and the Buildings and landscaped Gardens have always facinated me. So, armed with a camera for the first time here, I set out to try to capture how big this place is (as well as go on a few of the rides too!!) 
Here goes...................

The Buildings






























































I'll post some pics of the Gardens with the Grand Conservatories / Glasshouses, hopefully, in the next few days, time permitting.

Lb 

P.s. -feel free to look at all me photos of the buildings on the new "Alton Towers" page on me website. Scroll right down to the bottom of the index navbar (past "Jumbo")

http://notquitegone.moonfruit.com


----------



## Foxylady (May 16, 2007)

That is a heck of a nice building. Really liked seeing those, Lb, and look forward to seeing more. Love the broken window shot (my fave).
I vaguely remember going there when quite young with my olds but the only thing I recall was a pagoda in the gardens and deliberately wandering off to try and get lost (good sense of direction though so I didn't stay lost for long!  ). 
Well nice to see those pics.
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## smileysal (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Lb,

Like these pics. Its good you can go on the rides as well as explore old places like this. Last time i went was when my teen was little, and had a look around these parts as well. didn't have the camera with me at the time, but would like to go again. (leave the teen on the rides and ill explore the grounds and gardens etc.  Glad to see you got on the roof as well. (scared of heights so love to see other peoples pics from rooves.  

Good pics you have there Lb, Will have a look at your new page (when im totally awake lmao).

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (May 16, 2007)

Just had a trawl through your website and photobucket pics, Lb, and I have to say that it must have been really difficult to decide which ones to put on the thread. I never realised there was so much there. Enjoyed the history too.
Nice to have remembered the pagoda (can't think how I'd forgotten the rest!), but had forgotten that it's a fountain.
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 17, 2007)

Thanks very much for your comments Ladies, as always much appreciated! 

Sal, sounds like an excellent idea. The roofs aren't all that dangerous (so long as you don't jump!!) although some of the safety guardings looked a little iffy -note the split wood!!!.............






Yes Foxy, I always find it a tough call to choose which pics to put on me website (had to delete some 400 pics of the Hythe etc just to make some more space!) This is why I LOVE Photobucket so much!!!

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 17, 2007)

*ALTON TOWERS -THE GARDENS & GLASSHOUSES*

Hello again,

Now that I've got all me Alton Towers pics sorted, here's a few of the lovely Gardens and fabulous Glasshouses, (or Grand Conservatories) -enjoy..........

*Gardens*





























*THE GLASSHOUSES (GRAND CONSERVATORIES)*





































*THE PAGODA & OTHER STRUCTURES*













To see all me pics of Alton Towers, please feel free to browse on me site

Lb

http://notquitegone.moonfruit.com


----------



## slidingloopz (May 17, 2007)

cool! didn't know that was there.  does this mean you are now the first person to have paid to get in somewhere to urbex?


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 17, 2007)

slidingloopz;13135; said:


> cool! didn't know that was there.  does this mean you are now the first person to have paid to get in somewhere to urbex?




When you put it like that, perhaps yes!!!


----------



## Pagan (May 17, 2007)

That's really interesting Lightbuoy-just out of interest, has anyone explored the rides? I dunno if this is classed as urban exploring or not coz its always open?


----------



## mr_bones (May 17, 2007)

Amazing place, i might actually enjoy going there now i've seen the buildings - the glasshouses are something else - brilliant


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 17, 2007)

Pagan;13151; said:


> That's really interesting Lightbuoy-just out of interest, has anyone explored the rides? I dunno if this is classed as urban exploring or not coz its always open?



Hi Pagan,

Think I remember seeing some pictures of the rides, and a very strange looking mobile phone tree!!

Lb

Ah, found them -see the below links.................

http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=8770


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 17, 2007)

mr_bones;13154; said:


> Amazing place, i might actually enjoy going there now i've seen the buildings - the glasshouses are something else - brilliant



Thanks 

It's funny how over-looked Alton Towers is really, I wonder how many people go to Alton Towers but don't even really notice the Buildings and Gardens!!
I guess that most people go for the rides (well, I went on a few in between me explore!!!)

Lb

P.s. -still, the entry fee was well worth it.................if only owners of abandoned places would let us in for a small fee (thus we'd get to see a place legally and the money from the entry tickets can go towards paying to do the place up!!!)


----------



## Foxylady (May 17, 2007)

Lightbuoy;13159; said:


> and a very strange looking mobile phone tree!!



That is absolutely bizarre! Who on earth came up with that monstrosity? HeeHee. 
Foxy


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 17, 2007)

Foxylady;13161; said:


> That is absolutely bizarre! Who on earth came up with that monstrosity? HeeHee.
> Foxy



I believe that's what, in Planning terms, is considered a "compromise" -no doubt to keep the local happy!


----------



## smileysal (May 18, 2007)

Love those Glasshouses/grand conservatories. They look amazing. Never seen them before. makes me want to go and take the kids now. at least i could do some exploring while they were enjoying themselves as well  Its a shame they're not looked after anymore, they could make a garden centre type place, or have them heated and have a tropical plant area for people who are into gardens. That would keep everyone happy. 

Brilliant pics. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## staffordshireranger (May 18, 2007)

WELL WHAT CAN I SAY....i remember some members on the 28l site did this location on a night raid...! and your pictures look the dogs.what a wonderful place....of classic design. did you find the CHAINED OAK as seen on the hex ride..it`s nearby...and dam weird ! top marks for this one. the rip of entry prices were well worth it !


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 18, 2007)

staffordshireranger;13176; said:


> WELL WHAT CAN I SAY....i remember some members on the 28l site did this location on a night raid...! and your pictures look the dogs.what a wonderful place....of classic design. did you find the CHAINED OAK as seen on the hex ride..it`s nearby...and dam weird ! top marks for this one. the rip of entry prices were well worth it !



Hi SR,

Ta for ya comments -much appreciated! 
The buildings were partly designed by Pugun (who was also involved in the design of the Houses of Parliament. It reminds me of a fairy-tale castle, like Camelot 
Yes, the "chained tree"  -still sends shivers down me spine (the rooms still spinning!!)

Lb


----------



## mcspringzy (May 22, 2007)

Wow, talk about picture heavy!

Absolutly stunning buildings though, I must go again sometime, and have a wonder around them! 

Escape/Mc


----------



## staffordshireranger (May 23, 2007)

lb are you talking in reference to the ride...or the actual real nearby chained oak....it was a true story...!


Yes, the "chained tree" -still sends shivers down me spine (the rooms still spinning!!)


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 23, 2007)

mcspringzy;13285; said:


> Wow, talk about picture heavy!
> 
> Absolutly stunning buildings though, I must go again sometime, and have a wonder around them!
> 
> Escape/Mc



Yes, it has been known for me to take perhaps a few too many pictures, and then have trouble in choosing which ones to post!!
Your comments are appreciated matey! 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 23, 2007)

staffordshireranger;13290; said:


> lb are you talking in reference to the ride...or the actual real nearby chained oak....it was a true story...!



Was referring to the ride. But there is an actual chained tree? Surely you only jest? 

Lb


----------



## King Al (May 23, 2007)

Lightbuoy;13297; said:


> Yes, it has been known for me to take perhaps a few too many pictures, and then have trouble in choosing which ones to post!!
> Your comments are appreciated matey!
> 
> Lb



The more the merrier that’s what I say!


----------

